# Titan 60 Aircraft Engine



## Tom Herbert (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello to the group, I've been lurking for a while now, and I'm sorry that my first post is asking for help rather than contributing.

I've been doing hobby machining for more than 25 years, and I stepped away a few years ago to pursue other interests, but now I'm starting to get back into it, and want to continue with a project that I began and never finished -- the Titan 60 glow aircraft engine.  I got the basic crankcase and back cover machining done, then started  the crankshaft, and made an error, so I need to remake it.

I generally keep each of my projects in a plastic box, together with the plans, but somehow the plans/construction article have disappeared.

Tom


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 20, 2019)

I believe the plans for this engine were published in the Engine Collectors Journal and back-issues are likely available through https://www.modelenginecollecting.com/


----------



## Dr Jo (Jul 29, 2019)

Plans and instructions for the Titan appeared in the _Home Shop Machinist_ magazine March 1994. The Engine Collectors' Journal later carried a multi-part construction series on the engine by Roger J Schroeder. The drawings were available directly from Orven Sales

Here is my one running:



Jo


----------



## Tom Herbert (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks very much for the responses.  I have contacted both HSM and The Engine Collectors Journal to try to obtain a copy of the article(s).  We'll see if they respond.  I'm also going to look on eBay for a copy of the March 1994 HSM.

Tom


----------



## Tom Herbert (Jul 30, 2019)

I sent an email to the current publisher of HSM, and had a response in less than 5 minutes. They no longer have that back issue available, but they will copy/scan the article for $10.  Truthfully, I expected to wait several days for a response.  I never expected an answer that quickly.

Thanks again.

Tom


----------



## Tom Herbert (Jul 30, 2019)

It turns out that the article in HSM spans 5 issues, and I could have ordered the scans from all 5 for $30.  But the entire article is also contained in their "Projects 7" book, along with other things, so I ordered that instead, for $15 more.


----------



## Tom Herbert (Jul 31, 2019)

I also received a reply to my request to the Model Engine Collector's Journal, along with pdf copies of the issues that the article appeared in, late yesterday afternoon.  It actually appeared in MECJ much earlier than in HSM -- Issues 65 and 66, dated February 1979 and 1980.

Thanks to one and all for your help with this, and once I get started (again) on the engine, I will post pictures.


----------

